# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy khắc laser kim loại fiber

## Thaihamy

Gần tết đang cần cái máy laser khắc kim loại thì gặp có ty của thằng e. Lấy luôn cái máy 20w, công nhận máy mạnh, chạy nhanh, sắc nét. Đã vậy còn bảo hành 2 năm. Giá thì rất mềm. Bác nào cần pm mình chỉ cho.

----------


## CKD

Google đâu có tính phí mà phải PM vậy ta?

Muốn giới thiệu "thằng em" mà phải bí mật PM hả cụ? Thời buổi minh bạch, cái gì cần bí mật em hay nghĩ phải có bôi trơn mới được việc vậy.

----------

haignition, khoa.address

----------


## Trungkien7477

cho cái giá đi a

----------


## Tuanvnm

Em có sản phẩm khuôn in. Chắc gia công bằng công nghệ khắc laser, có bác nào cps thể gia công được báo em với ạ. Nếu ok em xin mua 1 máy khắc.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em có sản phẩm khuôn in. Chắc gia công bằng công nghệ khắc laser, có bác nào cps thể gia công được báo em với ạ. Nếu ok em xin mua 1 máy khắc.


Bác đưa cái hềnh sp lên xem có cụ nào xử đc ko

----------


## Tuanvnm

> Bác đưa cái hềnh sp lên xem có cụ nào xử đc ko


Bác ơi. Đưa ảnh lên kiểu gì nhỉ, em cũng muốn đưa lên nhưng không biết.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác ơi. Đưa ảnh lên kiểu gì nhỉ, em cũng muốn đưa lên nhưng không biết.


Bác bấm vào ô em khoanh tròn này ợ :



Rùi làm theo hướng dẫn


Em ví dụ phát bác xem nhá :

----------

Luyến, nbc

----------


## Tuanvnm

Sorry các bac. em mới tham gia, truy cập bằng điện thoại nên không có chức năng này.
Em đưa hình ảnh lên, bác nào làm được báo em giúp ạ . sdt:0972499091

----------


## thucncvt

> Sorry các bac. em mới tham gia, truy cập bằng điện thoại nên không có chức năng này.
> Em đưa hình ảnh lên, bác nào làm được báo em giúp ạ . sdt:0972499091


hình  như khấc hơi xấu ,Minh khắc trên laser Co2 trên inox còn đẹp hơn

----------


## nhatson

> hình  như khấc hơi xấu ,Minh khắc trên laser Co2 trên inox còn đẹp hơn


khắc sâu để làm bản kẽm in đóa ợ, wan trọng là in ra đẹp chứ ko phải khắc đẹp

----------


## Tuấn

> khắc sâu để làm bản kẽm in đóa ợ, wan trọng là in ra đẹp chứ ko phải khắc đẹp


Chắc cụ chủ này loanh quanh gần Bắc ninh, nhà mềnh có bác nào ở gần nhận đi nhở

----------


## tudonghoadaiphatdat

Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại máy khắc laser, tùy theo nhu cầu và kinh tế của bạn. Bạn có thể tham khảo dòng máy khắc tại: https://lasercncdaiphatdat.com/may-khac-laser
Và để cụ thể hơn bạn có thể gọi trực tiếp về số 0908 957 909.

----------


## vietcomposite

Giá sao b ơi

----------


## QuocLuong

> Giá sao b ơi


giờ mấy con này giá máy mới tầm trăm đổ lại thôi, tùy bác muốn chọn con nào thôi à, máy cũ thì coi nguồn còn ngon ko, ngon thì hốt

----------

